# ICB 02 26" Gewicht



## Ghost1991 (8. August 2014)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das ICB 02 zu kaufen.

Wie viel wiegt das Rad in normaler Ausstattung?

Carver behauptet es wiegt 14,1kg, aber bei enduro-mtb steht, dass das Gewicht 15,6kg beträgt.
Was schon ein erheblicher Unterschied ist.

Quellen:
http://www.carver.de/bikes/2014-fullsuspension/b/bike/icb-02-26/
http://enduro-mtb.com/vergleichstest-trailbikes-das-carver-icb-02-26-0/


----------



## KainerM (8. August 2014)

14,1kg ist unmöglich bei der Ausstattung. Meins kommt mit leichterem Dämpfer, leichterer Gabel, leichterem LRS, leichteren Bremsen, tubeless, ohne Variostütze auf 14,5kg. Selbst ohne Pedale und in S kommt das Bike niemals in die Nähe von 14,1kg.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (8. August 2014)

Die 15,6Kg ohne Pedale halte ich für zu hoch gegriffen (wenn nicht gerade schwere Reifen und Schläuche verbaut waren), 14,1 aber auch für zu niedrig. Meins wiegt mit 55 RC3 Evo Ti, Roco Air, stabileren Laufrädern, aber auch einigen etwas leichteren Teilen und Pedalen ca. 15,5Kg. Der Wert ist allerdings errechnet. Vielleicht finde ich demnächst irgendwann mal eine präzise Waage.


----------



## Konfuzius (8. August 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Die 15,6Kg ohne Pedale halte ich für zu hoch gegriffen



Doch, das kommt bei der Originalausstattung des 2014er ICB 02 mit 26" ganz gut hin.

Das Gewicht direkt von Fahrrad XXL in Größe L mit den mitgelieferten Bärentatzen-Pedalen war 15,81 kg:





Die Pedale wiegen 270 g:





Macht ohne Pedale 15,54 kg.

Bei mir war vorne eine Magic Mary Super Garvity und hinten die "normale" drauf.
Ich meine laut Spezifikation hätten sogar beide die SG-Variante sein müssen.
Dann wären es nochmal 200 g mehr, also über 15,7 kg ohne Pedale gewesen...


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. August 2014)

OK, das überrascht mich gerade. Aber ich war auch von der Ausstattung vom letzten Jahr ausgegangen...


----------

